# Awesome Bowfishing Trip



## NoTreeHuggerHere (May 18, 2010)

This trip was planned for the perfect time when the carp, tilapia and gar were all spawning at the same time. We shot grass carp, common carp, tilapia and gar. Never seen so many grass carp. They were everywhere. The biggest one was 45 - 50 lbs.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

That does look like a nice trip. Glad yall had fun.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

AWESOME. you shoot carp in your boxers. lol


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Threw caution to the wind and got in the water! lol! Way to go. Looks like fun!!


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

guys you did good


----------



## NoTreeHuggerHere (May 18, 2010)

Thanks guys. My son didn't want to get his pants wet, so he went in his boxers. Blackmail for when he's older!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very cool, nice day and fish.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm not bashing, so don't take it that way, but what is the point of shooting the carp? I'd be happy to bow shoot some tilapia, and gar, and eat them, but the carp are just a bony mess, aren't they? Are you using them for bait for something else? Just wondering here...


----------



## NoTreeHuggerHere (May 18, 2010)

Carp are a legal target. Plus, grass carp are an invasive species that by law, you have to remove the guts and remove from the water. Carp are also good to eat. Especially the grass carp. The common carp are good smoked. I personally don't eat them, I give them away.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I remember fishing with my dad way back when, and one day we were fishing from the bank and dad caught a big carp. 
A nearby fisherlady asked if she could have it, dad said sure.
She put it in a burlap sack and began to flog the ground with it really hard as we walked away.
Dad turned around and asked what are you doing?
She said I'm breaking up the Y boners so it will be easier to eat.
Carp have a good taste, it's the Y bones that make them so hard to eat, so you can pressure cook them to dissolve the bones or you can smash them on the ground until the fragile Y bones break and off and cook away when baked or broiled. You can also make very good fish stew after you boil them down and flake the meat off of the bones.


----------



## Greenwing7 (Oct 10, 2011)

McDaniel, 
yes carp are a bony mess, BUT they can be prepared properly with a little effort. Its the Y-bones that cause the problem. to get rid of these bones you take the filet after you have the normal chunk of filet and score down into the meat every quarter to half an inch. This will allow the hot oil to penetrate better and cook the bone so that when you eat it you don't notice it. It can take a little extra time when breading the fish to get it down into the cracks and such but its a pretty good meat overall. 

Yes they are an invasive species. They should, as all invasive species should be, be removed from the ecosystem whenever possible.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Give 'em hell - and great times spent with the young ones!


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Greenwing7 said:


> McDaniel,
> yes carp are a bony mess, BUT they can be prepared properly with a little effort. Its the Y-bones that cause the problem. to get rid of these bones you take the filet after you have the normal chunk of filet and score down into the meat every quarter to half an inch. This will allow the hot oil to penetrate better and cook the bone so that when you eat it you don't notice it. It can take a little extra time when breading the fish to get it down into the cracks and such but its a pretty good meat overall.
> 
> Yes they are an invasive species. They should, as all invasive species should be, be removed from the ecosystem whenever possible.


I've been wanting to try carp cakes. I've heard they are really good. I keep taking my bow with me to the river but it is still too cloudy from the rain to shoot.


----------

